# Hilton introduces Rescue Points



## Seth Nock (Dec 16, 2006)

Don't know what to do with your expiring 2006 points?  Now you have 2 options:
1. Deposit into RCI for use within 2 years ($69 fee).
2. Deposit it into HGVC Resue account for use at HGVC reseorts for travel during 2007 ($59 fee).
Both options must be done by Dec 31, 2006


----------



## short (Dec 16, 2006)

*But not 2005 points.*

Just to add a note.

If you have 2005 points that you banked ahead to 2006, these cannot be rescued.  Your only option is to bank with RCI.

Short


----------



## DG001 (Dec 19, 2006)

I had a quick question about this. 

The Grand times magazine mentions that you can "rescue" your 2006 points for use in 2007. Is this a one time deal - or will this "Rescue" account be available all years going forward?

I ask because I am thinking of banking my 2007 points to 2008, but if I can bank them next year, then I will just hang on to them on the off chance that I do use them in 2007. 

Thanks,
DG


----------



## Seth Nock (Dec 20, 2006)

I would bank the points as it is not definate for next year.


----------



## short (Dec 20, 2006)

If you bank your 2007 poiints to 2008 you can borrow them back in 2007 at no additional charge.  If you have not used them by Dec 2008 you can deposit them into RCI for two more years use.

If you do not bank ahead and have leftover points for 2007 you have two options. 

1. You can rescue the points into HGVC 2008 but they must be used in HGVC and expire in Dec of 2008.  A good option if you have a few left over points.

2 Deposit into RCI.  A good option if you more points and don't expect or want to use them in 2008.

I believe the fees are the same for banking ahead now or rescuing the points later.

Short


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 20, 2006)

While I like this idea, I can see potential problems with it. Let's say 50% of HGVC members rescue their 2007 points for use in 2008. Those rescued points now must be used at a HGVC property (I'm not certain about HGVC affiliate properties). 

Now let's say all of those people want to use their rescued 2007 points in 2008 along with their 2008 points. What's going to happen to inventory for the lub reservation window? Memebers could find inventory getting tighter than it has been in the past. 

Owners may have to make a shift in how they plan out their vacations with HGVC. Advance planning during the home resort resevation window could become the way to go. Flexibility to exchange within the system might become considerably more difficult. Anticipated inventory to bulk deposit to RCI could drastically change. 

Now I'm not saying that this is a bad idea. It just might take a little rethinking of usage strategy for HGVC owners.


----------



## short (Dec 20, 2006)

*The Club*

The Club manages the inventory so as to make sure there is space available for members.  Since they have access to the number of members doing this they should be able to compensate for higher member usage.

I would expect the inventory availablilty to remain substantially the same.

Short


----------



## hurnik (Dec 20, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but if I "rescue" my points into 2007 (let's say I have 4800 UNUSED points).  That would give me 9600 for "next" year.  

I cannot "borrow" 4800 from 2008 to combine for a total of 14400, right?

(let's say you want something "expensive" or whatever)


----------



## rfb813 (Dec 21, 2006)

When I "rescued" my 2006 points they told me that the points could be used at any HGVC Club resort including affiliates.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 22, 2006)

*hgvc rescue points*

Hi seth or whoever can help-  I am purchasing an HGVC resort resale to finally close Jan 1/07 Seller is suppossed to treansfer 7000 unused points from 2006 to 2007. 
He called HILTON about the rescue points and trqansferring to my name and and HILTON said he cannot transfer if he plans on selling the property resale- Any ideas/ thoughts on this?


----------



## jehb2 (Dec 22, 2006)

hurnik said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but if I "rescue" my points into 2007 (let's say I have 4800 UNUSED points).  That would give me 9600 for "next" year.
> 
> I cannot "borrow" 4800 from 2008 to combine for a total of 14400, right?



I don't see why you couldn't.  Sounds like a great party in an HHV penthouse.


----------



## Seth Nock (Dec 25, 2006)

benjaminb13 said:


> Hi seth or whoever can help-  I am purchasing an HGVC resort resale to finally close Jan 1/07 Seller is suppossed to treansfer 7000 unused points from 2006 to 2007.
> He called HILTON about the rescue points and trqansferring to my name and and HILTON said he cannot transfer if he plans on selling the property resale- Any ideas/ thoughts on this?



Hi Benjamin,
    Let me know who the broker is.  If I am the broker, I will have it taken care of for you.  If someone else is the broker, let me know the seller's info as well as the broker and I will try to take care of it for you. Please also email me your # sethnock@hotmail.com


----------



## Seth Nock (Dec 25, 2006)

dougp26364 said:


> While I like this idea, I can see potential problems with it. Let's say 50% of HGVC members rescue their 2007 points for use in 2008. Those rescued points now must be used at a HGVC property (I'm not certain about HGVC affiliate properties).
> 
> Now let's say all of those people want to use their rescued 2007 points in 2008 along with their 2008 points. What's going to happen to inventory for the lub reservation window? Memebers could find inventory getting tighter than it has been in the past.
> 
> ...



No need to worry.  There are enough people who trade for points, trade through RCI and let their points burn to more than compenate for the rescue points.


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Dec 30, 2006)

Seth Nock said:


> No need to worry.  There are enough people who trade for points, trade through RCI and let their points burn to more than compenate for the rescue points.




Could you explain your theory further, Seth?

If someone trades for points or trades through RCI, this requires a removal of inventory from HGVC just as if they had used their week. The only unused inventory would come from owners who don't use their points. Does HGVC have any figures on what percentage of owners typically let their points go to waste?


----------



## Seth Nock (Dec 31, 2006)

GeorgeJ. said:


> Could you explain your theory further, Seth?
> 
> If someone trades for points or trades through RCI, this requires a removal of inventory from HGVC just as if they had used their week. The only unused inventory would come from owners who don't use their points. Does HGVC have any figures on what percentage of owners typically let their points go to waste?



Some owners trade for HHonors points.  That does not take inventory.  Also, Hilton tends to bulk deposit into RCI, so they already deposited units to dover the RCI requests.


----------



## Seth Nock (Dec 31, 2006)

TODAY IS THE LAST DAY TO RESCUE YOUR POINTS!!!!! Go online to take care of it!!!!


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Jan 4, 2007)

Seth Nock said:


> Some owners trade for HHonors points.  That does not take inventory.  Also, Hilton tends to bulk deposit into RCI, so they already deposited units to dover the RCI requests.



Seth, when an owner trades for HHonors points, they give up their week to Hilton. That takes a week out of circulation, just as if they'd used their week at an HGVC resort..So it's taking a week out of inventory. Not the same as an owner letting a week go unused and go to waste..

The second part of your answer brings up another question...what if fewer owners request RCI trades than HGVC anticipates when they bulk deposit and HGVC deposits too many weeks with RCI? Do they get the excess back (either this year or next year)?

Seems as though all this wheeling & dealing that HGVC does with trading for points, bulk spacebanking, rescue points, borrow points, bank points, has the ability to bite them in the ass at some point if they don't keep a real close watch on what they're doing. Some owners in the last half of the year have the potential of calling HGVC and getting "whoops, sorry, there are no more weeks to reserve at an HGVC resort this year. You can roll your points over to next year if you like, or take an RCI exchange, but you won't be staying at an HGVC resort unless you trade into one through RCI"

It seems very similar to airline overbooking, and at some point, your calculations are off and you have too many seats booked on a flight...What then?


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 6, 2007)

What is the difference between rescue and banking your points?

As far as I can see there isn't any but what am I missing?


----------



## ricoba (Mar 6, 2007)

Bill, we had to "rescue" our points this year since we were not able to use our week.  Now we must use the points within this year at a HGVC property (no affiliates).


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 6, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> What is the difference between rescue and banking your points?
> 
> As far as I can see there isn't any but what am I missing?



As I was told -- banking points is done before the beginning of the year; rescuing is done at the end of the year.

For example, to bank your 2007 points into 2008, that has to be done before Jan 1, 2007.  Then at the end of 2007 Hilton will open up a window of time where you can "rescue" any unused 2007 points, but those points must be used for HGVC reservations in 2008.  The "banked" points can be used for HGVC or transferred to RCI, I believe.

Kurt


----------



## na2006 (May 24, 2007)

Hi Seth,

I just bought at Surf club and the week is deposited tentatively by the seller. I want HGVC points (2007) for conversion to HHonors points. Can it be done?

Can you convert your 2007 HGVC points to HHonors points in 2007?

NA


----------

